# My "secrets" for keeping my weight down



## Doomp (Nov 22, 2019)

1. Lots and lots of water, all day long. No juice, no milk, no soda, no cocoa, nothing else except a few cups of coffee. In the summer, I might have soda once in a while, but it's never diet.
2. Plain yogurt every day. SOUR, but it helps keep my gut balanced and it seems to keep my sugar cravings down (a bit).
3. 3 meals a day, or at least 2. I try to avoid sugar, not food.
4. I don't buy boxes or bags of sweets. If I do, they will be gone in a few hours. I will buy one candy bar at a time.
5. I go off the wagon every once in a while. I can't imagine my life stretching out before me without binging at all!
6. I don't get wrapped up in guilt. If I gain a few pounds, it's because I'm a _normal person _who likes to _eat!!! _Better than being too thin.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 22, 2019)

Number 4 is a great tip!

It took me years to understand that I didn't need to buy a dozen donuts or a bag of candy.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 23, 2019)

Good tips there.  I am having lots of water, too.  I also eat Nonfat, plain Greek Yogurt every day.  I really like it!  I agree with all you've mentioned.


----------

